
Ask HN: Coding retreats (similar to writer's retreats) - psadri
Does anyone know of coding retreats, similar to writer&#x27;s retreats&#x2F;workshops.  The idea being to pick a good setting (eg: a farm), get a bunch of coders together for a couple of weeks, to primarily work on coding, without other distractions.<p>If not, would you be interested in such a thing?
======
jbpetersen
Does something like the [Recurse
Center]([https://www.recurse.com/](https://www.recurse.com/)) count?

Some stuff more like what you describe also pops up on google if you search
"digital nomad retreat".

